

Ask HN: Anyone here from Buenos Aires? - eibrahim

I am thinking of moving to Buenos Aires with my wife for 2 to 6 months.  If you live there or have lived there and can help me with some questions, can you email me at eibrahim@gmail.com please.  I have questions on neighborhoods to live in, renting cars with drivers, hacker meetups and so on.  Thanks and looking forward to an awesome stay.
======
pmtarantino
I just wrote to you.

